# Will 942 owners get USB drive update



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if dish will upgrade software for the 942 that will include activating the USB port for external drive storage? The same as their doing for the 622 within the next few days.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

No, the 942 wont be upgraded to use an external USB drive.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

bnwtrout said:


> Does anyone know if dish will upgrade software for the 942 that will include activating the USB port for external drive storage? The same as their doing for the 622 within the next few days.


No but there is an existing customer like for like exchange program right now. They will exchange your 942 for a 622.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

An-Echo-Star said:


> No but there is an existing customer like for like exchange program right now. They will exchange your 942 for a 622.


I own my 942 and CSR said they will give $10 credit for it if send it to them...no way. But since I am an old voom customer their going to give me a 722 with a no lease fee deal and keep the 942 for added DVR to my system.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

Why get a 722? I got a 622 for the same deal you describe.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

nostromo777 said:


> Why get a 722? I got a 622 for the same deal you describe.


Well....the 722 is an upgrade from the 622 so why not?


----------

